# Yellow sea..(Korea)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do any members have any info on sailing on the Yellow sea. Charters etc? Will arrive in Inchon Korea on 22 May 03. looking for a sailboat to charter during the course of one year.

Thanks!!


----------

